# Need an opinion...



## USMCVet (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, I know I'm going to ask the same questions that have been beaten to death, but I need honest opinons on whether I should take the test next year or save myself the time. 
I'm originaly from Mass, lived there for 19 years before leaving for the service. I had some young adult encounters with the police, and went to court for them. My last encounter was 9 years ago in Rhode Island when I was caught with a bag of marijuana that my "buddy" had tossed in my glove compartment. The officer said I was going in regardless so I might as well claim it and let everyone else go. I went to court and got community service. Four months later I was in the Marine Corps and loving life down at Parris Island. I served 5 years and was honorably discharged in 2005. I am currently living in Maryland and am working in Nuclear Security. I passed all the background checks with no problems, and I only had to answer for the marijuana possession, (which I was honest and forthcoming about from the start.) Now this is where my question comes in.. When I joined the Corps, my recruiter went to the courthouse to get my records for the appropriate waivers and they said they had no record for me. Huh? I didn't argue and neither did he. So for the past 9 years I have been going by that when answering questions for background investigations, most recently for my current job and my Maryland Handgun Permit for work. I was granted the Handgun permit, and again all I had to answer for was the possession charge in Rhode Island. I know that Maryland is just as stingy as Mass in regards to handing out permits..I have plenty of friends that are Deputies and Troopers down here
I want to move back to Mass and would like nothing more then to get into LE. I love my job now and the money is insane, but I am ready to come back to Mass, having grown up and put my life on a great path.
I have excellent credit, an Associates degree, and a stellar work history which I take great pride in. Should I take the test? And if I do should I delve into the stuff that doesnt seem to exist anymore when I do the background check? I know everyone says nothing ever goes away, but really... FBI, State police, and fingerprints have turned up nothing but the possession charge. At the same time though, I'm not trying to be deceitful in anyway. I don't see the need to bring something up that potentially was handled off the record. I will say that the prosecutor I dealt with in Mass when I was younger was in my corner, and a former Marine who called me personally before I left for bootcamp. Who knows... I'm just looking for thoughts and advice before I take a big step. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

If you are not trying to be deceitful, then there really shouldn't be any question. The truth is black and white. If you fail to disclose information on an application, you are lying plain and simple. That being said, it's up to you, and what you're willing to live with, and the potential consequences. Police work is all about integrity. Don't damage it before you even start the job. That is my advice, take it or leave it.


----------

